# Stent Code



## Minnieme12 (Sep 22, 2010)

When a physician documents in the surgical history section of a note "PTCA w/Stent" can I use a V45.82 and a V45.09??


----------



## armymomryan (Sep 22, 2010)

I pulled this from Medicare's website, no V codes are listed

ICD-9 Codes that Support Medical Necessity 92980 

Note: ICD-9 codes must be coded to the highest level of specificity

410.00 - 410.02  ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF ANTEROLATERAL WALL EPISODE OF CARE UNSPECIFIED - ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF ANTEROLATERAL WALL SUBSEQUENT EPISODE OF CARE 
410.10 - 410.12  ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF OTHER ANTERIOR WALL EPISODE OF CARE UNSPECIFIED - ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF OTHER ANTERIOR WALL SUBSEQUENT EPISODE OF CARE 
410.20 - 410.22  ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF INFEROLATERAL WALL EPISODE OF CARE UNSPECIFIED - ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF INFEROLATERAL WALL SUBSEQUENT EPISODE OF CARE 
410.30 - 410.32  ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF INFEROPOSTERIOR WALL EPISODE OF CARE UNSPECIFIED - ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF INFEROPOSTERIOR WALL SUBSEQUENT EPISODE OF CARE 
410.40 - 410.42  ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF OTHER INFERIOR WALL EPISODE OF CARE UNSPECIFIED - ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF OTHER INFERIOR WALL SUBSEQUENT EPISODE OF CARE 
410.50 - 410.52  ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF OTHER LATERAL WALL EPISODE OF CARE UNSPECIFIED - ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF OTHER LATERAL WALL SUBSEQUENT EPISODE OF CARE 
410.60 - 410.62  TRUE POSTERIOR WALL INFARCTION EPISODE OF CARE UNSPECIFIED - TRUE POSTERIOR WALL INFARCTION SUBSEQUENT EPISODE OF CARE 
410.70 - 410.72  SUBENDOCARDIAL INFARCTION EPISODE OF CARE UNSPECIFIED - SUBENDOCARDIAL INFARCTION SUBSEQUENT EPISODE OF CARE 
410.80 - 410.82  ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF OTHER SPECIFIED SITES EPISODE OF CARE UNSPECIFIED - ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF OTHER SPECIFIED SITES SUBSEQUENT EPISODE OF CARE 
410.90 - 410.92  ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF UNSPECIFIED SITE EPISODE OF CARE UNSPECIFIED - ACUTE MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION OF UNSPECIFIED SITE SUBSEQUENT EPISODE OF CARE 
411.0 - 412  POSTMYOCARDIAL INFARCTION SYNDROME - OLD MYOCARDIAL INFARCTION 
413.0 - 413.9  ANGINA DECUBITUS - OTHER AND UNSPECIFIED ANGINA PECTORIS 
414.00 - 414.06  CORONARY ATHEROSCLEROSIS OF UNSPECIFIED TYPE OF VESSEL NATIVE OR GRAFT - CORONARY ATHEROSCLEROSIS OF NATIVE CORONARY ARTERY OF TRANSPLANTED HEART 
414.11 ANEURYSM OF CORONARY VESSELS 
414.12 DISSECTION OF CORONARY ARTERY 
414.8 OTHER SPECIFIED FORMS OF CHRONIC ISCHEMIC HEART DISEASE 
414.9 CHRONIC ISCHEMIC HEART DISEASE UNSPECIFIED 
429.2 CARDIOVASCULAR DISEASE UNSPECIFIED 
785.51 CARDIOGENIC SHOCK 
996.00 MECHANICAL COMPLICATIONS OF UNSPECIFIED CARDIAC DEVICE IMPLANT AND GRAFT 
996.02 MECHANICAL COMPLICATION DUE TO HEART VALVE PROSTHESIS 
996.03 MECHANICAL COMPLICATION DUE TO CORONARY BYPASS GRAFT 
996.72 OTHER COMPLICATIONS DUE TO OTHER CARDIAC DEVICE IMPLANT AND GRAFT 
996.83 COMPLICATIONS OF TRANSPLANTED HEART 
997.1 CARDIAC COMPLICATIONS NOT ELSEWHERE CLASSIFIED


----------



## Cyndi113 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, on the V45.82. V45.09 is for a pacemaker. Use it only if the patient has a PPM. Both can be used as additional dx only. Hopefully, the provider has given you other dx codes to use as primary.


----------



## Minnieme12 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for your input.....this is the first time I have used this forum.....


----------



## sbicknell (Oct 3, 2010)

V45.09 is not for s/p PM

Common cardiac V codes
V45.01  s/p PM
V45.02  s/p ICD
V48.81  s/p CABG
V45.82  s/p PTCA
V43.3    s/p valve replacement
V58.61  anticoagulant/coumadin patients


----------

